# 220V DC vs 24V DC Steuerspannung



## Not-Aus (24 Dezember 2013)

Hallo alle!

Mich würde sehr interresieren, welche vor-/nachteile hat 220V DC gegenüber 24V DC als steuerspannung? 220V DC (kann auch 110V DC sein) wird zum Beispiel in Kraftanlagen benutzt.

Ich denke 220V DC ist viellecht besser wenn es zu Signal-Rausch-Verhaltnis kommt?

Welche EMV-probleme kann man evt. mit 24V DC in hochspannungsanlagen erleben?

Vielen dank!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Dezember 2013)

Bist du sicher mit der 110 bzw 220 *DC*, bei den Spannungen ist es doch eher
Wechselspannungen. Was verstehst du unter Kraftanlagen?


----------



## Not-Aus (24 Dezember 2013)

Ja, ich bin sicher mit der DC, in solchen anlagen ist es oft eine stationäre Batterie.

Kraftanlagen kann zum Beispiel ein Kraftwerk sein, oder ein unterstation im Hochspannungsnetz.


----------



## Alexandro (24 Dezember 2013)

Die Hintergründe liegen wohl weit einige Jahrzehnte zurück. Da jemanden zu finden der dass erklären kann wäre
auch super für mich zu erfahren. Ich hatte auch schon Anlagen mit 48V DC. Die 110V kenne ich von einigen
Energieversorgern. Das eigentliche Hauptproblem liegt wohl bei den Querschnitten und Leitungslängen der Kabel. 
Je höher die Spannung, desto geringer der Querschnitt und je länger die Kabel werden sie dicker; grob gesagt. Ob das der einzigste Grund ist? Bin gespannt auf weiteres.


----------



## MSB (24 Dezember 2013)

Je höher die Spannung desto geringer der Querschnitt ist imho ein entscheidender Grund!
Der ebenso, und funktionell sogar wichtigerere Grund dürfte damit im Zusammenhang stehen:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/26611136
Gleichzeitig lässt sich eine DC-Spannung durch eine entsprechende Anzahl Akkus auch sehr einfach Puffern, und das ganze ist auch im Prinzip weit zuverlässiger möglich als bei einer klassischen AC/DC/AC-USV.

Bei Wechselspannung ist es ab einer gewissen Leitungslänge durch kapazitive Streuung im Kabel möglich, das Schütze nicht mehr abfallen, bei DC existiert dieses Problem in der Form nicht.
Diese Kraftwerksanlagen haben im Regelfall ja eine relativ große räumliche Ausdehnung, und werden/wurden sehr häufig mit räumlich weit entfernter Klappertechnik/Leittechnik gesteuert.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## mariob (24 Dezember 2013)

Öhm,
110V DC? Und auch 220V DC? Interessant. Ich sehe da aus dem Stegreif eher mehr Probleme als Nutzen. Ich denke da in Richtung Personensicherheit, Gleichstrom ist das gefährlichste überhaupt, Lichtbogenlöschung, nicht nur in den Sicherungseinrichtungen. Alles schwer beherrschbar. Und das macht das ganze sicher auch sündhaft teuer. Der Einsatzgrund muß also sehr triftig sein.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Not-Aus (24 Dezember 2013)

Danke alle für ihre Antworte!

Ich denke auch das zuverlässigkeit eine Rolle spielt, also viele DC/DC-converter usw vermeiden, wenn man eher die 220V/110V Batterie direkt benutzen kann.

Wie sieht es eigentlich aus mit 24V DC und Wiederstand gegen Rausch in solchen Anlagen. Nur null erden und dann kein Problem?

MSB: Danke für das Link, ich bin für jede Litteratur über diese Thema dankbar.

Mfg Not-Aus


----------



## Alexandro (24 Dezember 2013)

Die Peronensicherheit ist bei 110/220V und DC wohl mehr als gefährlicher als bei AC. Ohne Frage. 
Einfach nen FI rein und fertig ist? 
Muss aber einen anderen Grund haben warum die Energieversorger immer noch 110V DC in Ihrer Leittechnik verbauen. Ist glaub immer noch Standard vor allem bei MS-Anlagen und deren Steuerung/Anzeigen. 
Deshalb bräuchten wir da einen Alten Hasen für die Hintergründe und Aufklärung.


----------



## Alexandro (24 Dezember 2013)

1. Also je mehr Bauteille in der Anlage sind umso mehr Probleme können auftreten.

2. Die 24V DC einfach erden und fertig ist, geht so einfach nicht so lösen. 

   In der Regel wenn bei AC-Steuerspannung nicht geerdert muss Isolationsüberwachung sein. 

   Bei DC gibt es keinen Rausch!? Also warum Erden um das zu verhindern!

   Ob die DC Seite (Minus) geerdert werden muß kann ich auch nicht sagen. 

   Was sagt den das Datenblatt vom Konverter dazu? Bitte mal reinstellen oder welcher Typ das ist. 

   Bei AC kein Problem Erden (0V) oder Isolationsüberwachung und fertig.


----------



## mariob (24 Dezember 2013)

Hi,
@Alexandro, JEDE Spannungsversorgung rauscht. Es ist nur die Frage wie stark.
Zweitens schaltet man mit dem handelsüblichen Kram der Etechnik keine Gleichspannungen in dieser Höhe, die Lichtbogenlöscheinrichtung, sofern überhaupt vorhanden, ist nicht für diesen Betrieb bemessen. Bei Strömen größer 1A brennt das einfach weiter, mit allen Folgen
Drittens ist ein Rauschen nicht mit einer Erdung zu verhindern, diese ist im übrigen auch bei 24V in Steuerungen Vorschrift, wir hatten mal in der BG einen durchaus realen Fehlerfall durchgespielt in dem sogar in dieser Spannungsebene die Notwendigkeit deutlich gezeigt wurde. Inwieweit die Schutzmaßnahmen in Netzen mit höherer Spannung aussehen entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.
Womit wir beim nächsten Thema wären, schließe bitte Deine Bildungslücke in Sachen Schutzmaßnahmen, die Bemerkung mit dem FI und DC, naja. Sorry, das darf man so nicht stehenlassen. Es ist erlaubt und durchaus auch Pflicht simple Fragen zu stellen, nur bitte nicht mit gefährlichem Halbwissen glänzen, es wäre schade um das Forum.

Edit:
Was mir gerade noch einfällt, ergänzend zum MSB, hatten wir hier nicht einmal vor einigen Jahren so einen Fall mit einer 3x1,5er Strippe ewig lang (1km?) zu einer Pumpstation irgendwo in der Pampa, wo dort der Schütz nicht abfiel?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## MSB (24 Dezember 2013)

mariob schrieb:


> Öhm,
> 110V DC? Und auch 220V DC? Interessant. Ich sehe da aus dem Stegreif eher mehr Probleme als Nutzen. Ich denke da in Richtung Personensicherheit, Gleichstrom ist das gefährlichste überhaupt, Lichtbogenlöschung, nicht nur in den Sicherungseinrichtungen. Alles schwer beherrschbar. Und das macht das ganze sicher auch sündhaft teuer. Der Einsatzgrund muß also sehr triftig sein.
> 
> Gruß
> Mario



Logisch weil DC sooooo gefährlich ist hat auch in jedem durchschnittlichen Wohngebiet jedes 3te Haus eine Anlage mit 250-600V DC Generator auf dem Dach,
das ganze ist sogar noch weit gefährlicher, weil es hier noch nicht mal wirksame Trennmöglichkeiten geben kann, weil die Energie-Erzeugung rein Physikalisch erfolgt.

Teuer?
Ist bei Kraftwerken relativ zweitrangig, viel eher geht es um Zuverlässigkeit und in letzter Konsequenz auch Langlebigkeit.

Der Hauptgrund ist und bleibt einfach: Ein DC Verbraucher fällt immer ab, im worst Case dauert es nur ein wenig länger (bis der Kabel-Kondensator entladen ist).
Die Folge: Höhere Spannungen lassen sich über weitere Entfernungen einfach mit weit weniger Material-Aufwand "transportieren", insofern ist es irgendwann einfach unerlässlich die Spannung zu erhöhen.
Also wenn ich Klappertechnik zuverlässig über weitere Entfernungen (50m Aufwärts) betreiben will, gehts einfach nur mit DC.
It's no Rocketscience.

Der Hauptnachteil von DC im allgemeinen:
An den Klemmstellen tritt durch Feuchtigkeit einevergleichsweise starke galvanische Korrosion auf, womit man dann den Klemmstellen in rauher Umgebung mehr beachtung Schenken muss.

@Alexandro
Bei deinen Ausführungen bezüglich FI und Iso-Überwachung offenbarst du extremst gefährliches Unwissen (ich möchte es noch nicht mal Halbwissen nennen), also lass es einfach.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## de vliegende hollander (24 Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

Ja früher hat es alles mögliche gegeben als Steuerspannung. Von 24VAC bis 380VAC und was da zwischen liegt.
Die 24VDC ist bei uns auch nur die einzige Steuerspannung in der Leitechnik auf SPS und normale Signal ebene.

Ich bin beruflich viel unterwegs in Industriekraftwerken als Inbetriebsetzer von Dampfturbinen mit Generator dran.
Hab gerade mal geschaut was bei uns unterwegs ist als Spannung in der Generatorschutz, Mittelspannugsschaltanlage und Notölpumpe.
110VDC ist die gängigste Spannung. Aber auch 220VDC und 24VDC (24VDC nicht für Notölpumpe). Auch in Redundante und geerdete Ausführungen. 
Naja, so wie gesagt ist die Spannung ohne viel aufwand zu puffern. 
Aber, Da sind aber auch 220VAC varianten unterwegs.

Es sind in der Regel antriebe mit hohe Leistung die in Schwarzfall den Turbine mit Generator sauber vom Netz trennen und runterfahren.

DVH


----------



## mariob (24 Dezember 2013)

Hi,
@MSB, 





> Logisch weil DC sooooo gefährlich ist hat auch in jedem  durchschnittlichen Wohngebiet jedes 3te Haus eine Anlage mit 250-600V DC  Generator auf dem Dach,
> das ganze ist sogar noch weit gefährlicher, weil es hier noch nicht mal  wirksame Trennmöglichkeiten geben kann, weil die Energie-Erzeugung rein  Physikalisch erfolgt.


,
genau deswegen brennt da auch ab und an mal so eine Höhle ab. 
@ all, meine Frage ist aber vielmehr die in die Runde, wie funktionieren diese DC Trennschalter dazu überhaupt? Schließen die die Generatoren kurz und trennen das ganze dann spannungsfrei zum Wechselrichter? Kann ich mir auch nicht wirklich vorstellen...
Und weiter, was sind das für Komponenten die in Kraftwerken sowas schalten? Sicherungen wird es schon geben, ich dächte da ist mir schon was über den Weg gelaufen, aber Schalter, Hilfsschalter oder gar Sicherungsautomaten?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## vollmi (24 Dezember 2013)

MSB schrieb:


> Ist bei Kraftwerken relativ zweitrangig, viel eher geht es um Zuverlässigkeit und in letzter Konsequenz auch Langlebigkeit.



Wirkt sich denn hohe DC Steuerspannung nicht negativ auf die Langlebigkeit der Elektromechanischen Komponenten aus? Ich stell mir da z.B. erhöhten Kontakt-abbrand bei Schützen, Schaltern und Sicherungsautomaten vor.

mfG René


----------



## RONIN (24 Dezember 2013)

MSB schrieb:


> Logisch weil DC sooooo gefährlich ist hat auch in jedem durchschnittlichen Wohngebiet jedes 3te Haus eine Anlage mit 250-600V DC Generator auf dem Dach,
> das ganze ist sogar noch weit gefährlicher, weil es hier noch nicht mal wirksame Trennmöglichkeiten geben kann, weil die Energie-Erzeugung rein Physikalisch erfolgt.


Hahaha! 
 Das hat mich grad daran erinnert als ich mal einen guten Freund von unserer örtlichen Feuerwehr gefragt habe wie sie das jetzt eigentlich mit den ganzen Photovoltaik-Anlagen handhaben.
Der hat dann ganz locker gemeint: 
"Eigentlich kannst du nicht viel tun, abbrennen lassen und schauen dass es nicht übergreift. Ich halt meinen Wasserstrahl jedenfalls nirgens hin wo sowas drauf is."
.... Na ganz toll oder?



vollmi schrieb:


> Wirkt sich denn hohe DC Steuerspannung nicht negativ auf die Langlebigkeit der Elektromechanischen Komponenten aus?


  So ziemlich alle Schaltkomponenten haben normalerweise in den techn. Daten Angaben für die DC1-Schaltlast bis 220VDC, manche sogar bis 440 VDC obwohl es zum Beispiel nur ein Hilfsschütz is.
 Solange man das einhält wirds nicht so schlimm sein.

Wie mit den Sicherungskomponenten bzw. LS-Automaten aussieht weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (25 Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

Leistungsschützen die benutzt werden zum schalten einer DC Notölpumpe sind zum Beispiel aus die Familie Siemens 3TC4417.
Der Kurzschluss Schutz wird im ganzen haupstrom gebiet mit GL/GG NH-Sicherungen gemacht, Den thermische Schutz wird auch klassisch mit ein Thermisches block gemacht (so ein externes auf wie man bei Drehstrom Motoren seht) .
Steuerstromkreisen werden mit Automaten der Familie Siemens 5SY5 gesichert und geschaltet mit zum Beispiel mit schützen der Familie Siemens 3RH.

Generatorseitig erfolgt der Schutz über ein durch Strom und Spannungswandler angebunden Schutzrelais der Familie Siemens Siprotec 4 7UM.
Im haubtstromkreis schaltet er dann der Generatorleistungssschalter im MS Anlage (Einstigste Schaltkomponent in dem Kreis).
Ich rede dann über ein Drehstrom Synchronmachine.

Mit Photovoltaikanlage hab ich auch keine Erfahrung..

Bram van Berkel


----------



## Not-Aus (25 Dezember 2013)

Danke alle für ihre Beitrage.

Hollander und alle, wissen sie vielleicht ob es din/vde/iec normen oder andere Litteratur die der Aufbau solchen Anlagen beschreibt? Ist ja ein bisschen anders als "industrielle" Automation?


----------



## Falcon4 (25 Dezember 2013)

Bei unserem  Kunden im Schienenfahrzeugbau haben wir auch 110V DC als Steuerspannung. Teils werden sogar die Hilfsbetriebe, wenn keine 15kV vorhanden sind, aus dem 110V DC Batterienetz über Umformer kurzfristig gespeist bzw. bis der Luftdruck aufgebaut ist das der Panto gehoben werden kann und die 15kV wieder zur VErfügung stehen. Hier macht eigentlich mehr das stetige gerüttel Probleme als die DC-Festigkeit... So lange die Betriebsmittel hierfür ausgelegt sind ist das kein Problem.

Und Feuerwehr und PV-Anlagen naja ich bringe es meinen Feuerwehrkameraden anders bei! Denn eine PV Anlage stellt keine wesentlich neue Gefahr bei der Brandbekämpfung dar. Gut ich kann sie nicht wirklich abschalten. Aber die Schutzabstände sind die gleichen wie bei 230/400V AC bzw. 1000V AC /1500V DC. Klar müssen wir aufpassen aber das muss man immer im Einsatz!


----------



## winnman (25 Dezember 2013)

Die 110 bzw 220 V Dc kommen daher, dass für die Antriebsmotoren der Leistungsschalter größere Leistungen benötigt werden.

In Freiluftschaltanlagen kommen schnell mal >100m Leitungslänge zusammen.

Moderne Anlagen können relativ einfach auch mit 24V ausgeführt werden (SF6).

Einiges ist da aus historischen Gründen und "das war immer so" übrig geblieben.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (26 Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

Meines wissen gibt es keine spezielle norm zu DC Anlagen (Wenn du dass meinst Not-Aus ??).
Bin mit der Deutsche normen sowieso nicht auf Vordermann. Bezieh mir jetzt auf der Niederländischen NEN1010.
Die mach kein unterschied zwischen AC und DC. Ja, natürlich mach er unterschied auf das Niveau wo die Spannung nicht mehr berurungssicher ist.
Wichtigste wäre die herstellervorgaben der eingesetzte Komponenten zu beachten. 

Bin auch mal gespannt ob der VDE da unterschiede macht.

Bram van Berkel


----------



## Alexandro (26 Dezember 2013)

Hier mal ne Seite wo die grunsätzlichen ersten  Unterschiede zwischen AC und DC (Spannungsebene) und Normen aufgeführt sind.  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kleinspannung  Darauf kann man evt. aufbauen. 

Vieleicht kann bei einer konkreteren Fragestellung auch spezieller darauf geantwortet werden. 

Ich kenne z.B. Sicherheitsbeleuchtungsanlagen mit Zentralbatterie und 220/230V DC nur wo die Sekundärseite
nicht geerdet ist und sein kann und immer eine Isolationsüberwachung vorhanden war.  

@de vliegende Hollander
Ist ja Lustig, war jetzt bis vor einigen Tagen 20 Monate an der Nordsee beruflich in deinem Heimatland und wir treffen uns jetzt hier?! (2*800MW)


----------



## Not-Aus (26 Dezember 2013)

Sehr interresante Diskussion Leute, danke.

Ich dachte eigentlich an eine evt. Norm für steuerung von Mittel/-Hochspannungsanlagen, Kraftwerke etc. oder Litteratur über das Thema.

Mfg Not-Aus


----------



## de vliegende hollander (29 Dezember 2013)

Hallo Not-Aus,

Die Príncipe der Steuerung einer Mittelspannungsanlage ist gleich wie zum Beispiel eine Niederspannungsanlage.
Ich meine dann Verriegelungen, Doppelpolig Schalten und so weiter.
Hab mal an die Steuerung einer SF6 Anlage gearbeitet (Hochspannung). Hab da damals 7 Jahren her nach vorgaben um verdrahtet, war aber auch Relaistechnik.

@Alexandro,
Kann es sein das wir im gleichen Berufsfeld unterwegs sind ?
2 x 800 MW ist eine schöne Nummer, wo war dass ?
Leider bin ich beruflich nicht in den Niederlanden unterwegs.
Bin in der Regel in Müllverbrennungsanlagen, Biomassekraftwerken und z.b. Papierfabriken. (so bis 25 MW) unterwegs.

Bram


----------

